# GreatCut registration.



## egyptiangoose (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello all,

I've just bought a GCC Expert 24 and am trying to use GreatCut which I have uploaded. It won't let me use it though until I have inputted the licence (voucher code) I have tried this several times but it is telling me the code is invalid?

I've rang GCC in the US leaving a message and emailed my problem twice and haven't heard from them at all.

Can anyone help with the licence number or how best to get some response from them.

Regards, Chris


----------



## egyptiangoose (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I've managed to register with GCC now so that's a start.

Please could someone let me know what code I need to input when I am prompted to in the GreatCut license data when I try to run the program.

Is it the long one on the disc which begins with KGCC-? 

It says it is invalid.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You need to register your voucher code online. You will then receive the registration code to activate the software.

There should be a voucher slip in with your cutter.


----------



## egyptiangoose (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, many thanks.

Could you please give me a link to the GCC Club page where I can do this. I have registered but can't find where I have to enter the voucher code number on the Greatcut disc.

Chris


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Here you go: Great Computer Corp. - Software Voucher Code


----------



## egyptiangoose (Jan 13, 2011)

Nick, thank you very much for your help.

I'm nearly there although I'm downloading a program for the second time that I had already done so from the disc that came with the cutter.

This really has to be the most painful episode in my life and GCC have not once responded to my emails or telephone calls from England.

Apalling service from GCC....apalling.


----------



## egyptiangoose (Jan 13, 2011)

Nope, still apparently unlicensed despite paying over £800 for the cutter and the GreatCut software.

I'm not Einstein, but neither am I Forest Gump and I can't fathom how to get this program licensed enabling me to use the machine.

I won't bother GCC with emails or phone calls anymore though, I'm sure they have more important stuff to deal with. I need a drink.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

When I received my Expert 24, inside the box there is a GreatCut voucher coupon. All I did is navigate to the site, type in the voucher code, and then type in the registration code I received into GreatCut.

Who did you purchase it from? I would try contacting them if you aren't having any luck getting hold of GCC.


----------



## wthomasoh (Dec 22, 2015)

5 years later and the process is till ungodly painful. I should have bought the Graphtec I was looking at instead of cheaping out.

Hey GCC - your software registration process called and it's stuck in 2001.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

When I registered our Expert 24 I received an "xxxx.ecf" file via email. It contains the key to activate the cutter. 

Was a simple copy to PC and double click with the cutter attached and on.


----------

